# Passing data from driver to user space



## Emniz (11 minutes ago)

There was a need to transfer data from the driver to user space. For example, the user program must receive the value of a particular variable that is calculated in the driver. Will not be able to use a virtual device because it is already tied to sending and receiving data using a specific protocol. If any ways to send data from one space to another?


----------

